
WeWork’s Adam Neumann Sues SoftBank over Canceled Stock Deal - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-05-04/wework-s-adam-neumann-sues-softbank-over-canceled-stock-deal
======
duxup
I know he stood to make money off this deal but I sort of assumed when he was
removed that it was in his best interest to take the money he could get and
run ... rather than face the house of cards he built.

Does he want a legal fight here?

